

I'm shaving my head for chemotherapy patients please donate - sh1mmer

I've been meaning to cut my hair off for a while. After 5+ years the geek chic is getting kinda old.<p>So I'm shaving my hair off today and donating it to charity. The more money that's donated the shorter I'll cut my hair. So please donate for the kiddies HN. Also they'll be a video of me getting the chop for your amusement.<p>Horrible flash badge to track donations here:<p>http://www.networkforgood.org/pca/Badge.aspx?BadgeId=114274<p>Locks of Love here:<p>http://locksoflove.org
======
cullenking
I have been planning on doing the same thing. My original statement was to
grow my hair until ridewithgps earned $1000, but, given the length of time I
have been saying that, I am only 3 or so months away from the required 10
inches. Nice to see other people willing to do the same thing!

Plus, with all the positive karma we will receive from donating to cancer
children, we can cut people off in traffic and still feel good :P

------
pavel_lishin
I thought that there was a minimum amount of hair that Locks of Love required;
you can't just cut off a few inches and send it to them.

~~~
sh1mmer
Well that's ok because I have 5 years worth of hair, half-way down my back to
get rid off. It's just about how much the remaining hair gets buzzcut
afterwards.

------
aristus
A clever way to get a free haircut, sh1m. :D

